# Fiat 500x?



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

Anyone know if Uber allows it? It's a CUV with 4 doors and handles on each of them, so I don't see why not. I'm considering it, but I need to know that Uber and Lyft will allow it. So far I've gotten back nothing from support.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Technically should be okay, check with Uber Support to be sure:

http://newjersey.ubermovement.com/uberx/

*Minimum Requirements*

Model Year: Must be 2006 or newer
Body Style: Any with 4 doors
Seating: Must have seats AND seat belts for driver and 4 passengers
Insurance: Personal or commercial vehicle insurance with at least $30,000 in coverage, with the driver's name on the insurance policy
No cosmetic damage or missing pieces
No commercial branding or taxi color paint jobs
No large passenger vans or commercial/Heavy Duty trucks
Help:

*Uber Partner Support Center, Hoboken, NJ*

*74 Washington Street*
*Hoboken, NJ 07030*
_Regular Hours:_
_Monday - Friday: 12:00 pm - 5:00 pm_
_Saturday: 12:00 pm - 3:00 pm_
_Sunday: Closed_


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Technically should be okay, check with Uber Support to be sure:
> 
> http://newjersey.ubermovement.com/uberx/
> 
> ...


Support got back to me late last night, and gave me the go ahead for Philadelphia, New Jersey and Suburban Pennsylvania. I'll just have to go get another PennDOT sticker for the new car for Suburban PA.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

ElectricEliminator said:


> Support got back to me late last night, and gave me the go ahead for Philadelphia, New Jersey and Suburban Pennsylvania. I'll just have to go get another PennDOT sticker for the new car for Suburban PA.


Welcome aboard, good luck and minimize expenses!


----------

